# Lab Results



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

My Tsh is 23.57 and I don't see ranges near it. I apparently have no antibodies in my blood, so now I don't have hasimoto, which i had before. And My vitamin d is 22 and range of 30-100. I'm exhausted constantly and dizzy and gaining weight like crazy. Ugh to all this!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> My Tsh is 23.57 and I don't see ranges near it. I apparently have no antibodies in my blood, so now I don't have hasimoto, which i had before. And My vitamin d is 22 and range of 30-100. I'm exhausted constantly and dizzy and gaining weight like crazy. Ugh to all this!


Are you on throxine replacement? If so, what and how much.

Have you had all these antibodies' tests?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Which ones don't you have any of? Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

Can you post your Free T3 and Free T4 results for us with the ranges? TSH is very very high. The usual range for that as recommended by AACE is 0.3 to 3.0


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I was on Synthroid 137mg and now I'm on 150. I also had my thyroid removed 6 months ago due to nodules and it did come back cancerous. My T4 is 1.1 (0.8-2.7) and then it says thyroglobulin antibodies <20 (<20 iu/ml) - I don't know what that means. It also says thyroid peroxidase Antibodies <10 (<35 iu/ml)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> I was on Synthroid 137mg and now I'm on 150. I also had my thyroid removed 6 months ago due to nodules and it did come back cancerous. My T4 is 1.1 (0.8-2.7) and then it says thyroglobulin antibodies <20 (<20 iu/ml) - I don't know what that means. It also says thyroid peroxidase Antibodies <10 (<35 iu/ml)


Because you had cancer; your doctor's goal should be to keep the TSH suppressed.

It does not seem Synthroid is working for you. Wonder if you should talk to your doctor about trying Armour some other T3 containing replacement med.

It just so happens that most of us who no longer have a thyroid do in fact need supplemental T3. Ask your doc about Armour.

Is that T4 Total 4? It's not FT4 (Free T4?) Whichever it is, it is "really" low. 1.7 is mid-range of the range supplied by your lab. We would hope that the T4 and FT4 would be a bit above that.

Get your doc to run FREE T3. The thing is that TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 need to be done all at one time at the same time.

When you do, post results and "ranges" for us.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

Here is info on the Thyroglobulin Ab

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

And on the TPO Ab (antimicrosomal Ab)

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. And the healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not much to add from me, but I would like to say "ditto" to Andros' suggestions. That TSH is very high, and it should be very close to zero since you had thyroid cancer.


----------

